# Question about broody hen...



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I think we might have a broody hen. Not totally sure, just suspecting.
So I separated the RIR hens and rooster from the rest of the flock so I can get pure RIR eggs. My question is, how long do they have to be separate from the other roosters (barred rock) so I can be sure all the eggs are pure RIR?


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I have heard about 2 weeks but I usually wait a month or so to be sure. Depends on if you are keeping them yourself (and don't mind if you get a cross) or will be selling them as purebred.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I was hoping it would just be a few days! Oh well. If she really is broody we'll just have to risk non-purebred chicks.  We won't be selling, so it's not a big problem.


----------

